# Listing of FTA networks



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

www.ftalist.com/english.php

I dont see anything really that "GOOD" although i didnt expect there to be!


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

There are many things missing in that list. CW East/West/Central/Mountain. Ion East/West/Central/Qubo. MeTV, THIS TV, REELZ HD, Puerto Rico Mux, Miami Mux, CBC Canada Mux, Luken Mux. That's just a few, off of the top of my head. Right now, I have condensed my channels, in my Free To Air machine and it's close to 200 channels right now. I don't watch any of the ethnic stuff, so there is some variety and it's all free!


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow i guess the list IS incomplete!!!!!!

Thank you for those additions!!!!! (Me TV is definetly a good network)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lyngsat would be useful too


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Just was going to comment on Lyngsat...
They list all of the FTA channels wth an "F" Logo. I like to print out the pages, then use a green highlighter pen on the FTA logo. 
Then, mark off the ones that you can demodulate, like MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DVB-S2, etc. If you have Ku or C-band, or both, they are listed separately already.

Also, the Tele-Satellite magazine used to have some software that came with their printed magazine, and it would let you assemble your own lists. Not sure if they still do that, but they do have monitor stations all over the world, and keep their charts updated pretty well. They have an on-line version of the magazine here:

http://www.tele-audiovision.com/eng/


----------

